# Anyone know when this Sterling Custom Deluxe was made?



## decath6431 (Oct 27, 2012)

I picked this up today along with a Columbia, Western Flyer and Hawthorne at a small used auto parts store about an hour from me.  Unfortunately I could only manage to bring the women's Western Flyer with me and have to scoop the other 3 next weekend...so unfortunately I don't have a serial number I can provide for reference.  I think it's probably late 40's maybe or 50's but not sure.  Was hoping maybe someone could shed a little light as to a narrower age range and desirability.  Maybe what it's missing if anything?  Thanks.


----------



## Johann (Oct 27, 2012)

*Beautiful paint scheme, love the reversed painted fenders!*

With the atomic symbol on the tank I would beleive it was made no earlier than late 1945 and even up into the middle 1950's.  It also has a rocket or jet theme going on the bike also. Clearly made by Westfield. Can't make out the model on the headbadge, but know that Sterling was a bike company. Has straight chain 1/2'' pitch, The rear dropouts face forward so would expect this bike to be post war.

Johann


----------



## Aeropsycho (Oct 30, 2012)

*1948*

Check this out serial numbers on here!

http://vintagecolumbiabikes.com/:cool:


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 30, 2012)

Sterling "built like a watch"
I didn't know they made these that late.


----------



## decath6431 (Oct 30, 2012)

The link goes to a site that is not working..I'm a little confused.  I can buy the 1948 date but would like to see the reference link as to how that number was derived.  Thanks.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 30, 2012)

decath6431 said:


> The link goes to a site that is not working..I'm a little confused.  I can buy the 1948 date but would like to see the reference link as to how that number was derived.  Thanks.




Here's the correct link, its Mr. Columbia's site but you will need the serial number to nail down the year.  Bike is circa 1950 give or take a few years.

http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id79.html

BTW: It is a sweet original paint survivor & looks complete to me.  Congratulations.


----------



## rideahiggins (Oct 30, 2012)

I had the girls version of this and it was a 1955.


----------



## decath6431 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the info...I'm excited to actually scoop them and bring them home this weekend.  It's been killing me not to have em for serial #'s and to really look through everything.  There's a few more there too that I'm hoping to scoop as well.


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Oct 30, 2012)

*Got one.*

I have the same bike minus the springer, never checked the year.


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 31, 2012)

In 1948 Columbia put out 2 catalogs, one at the beginning of the year and one later on. The "Atom" design first shows up in the late 1948 catalog. It was also used on the 1949 models but was gone in 1950.


----------



## decath6431 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you Mr. Columbia.  That is really great info.  Mine has the lock and key.  I see the 48 catalog on Nostalgic.net shows it with truss rods instead of the springer.  I also wonder if the Mesinger B-1 is original, for some reason I was under the impression those were on bikes a little earlier, but I obviously could be and probably am wrong


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 31, 2012)

decath6431 said:


> Thank you Mr. Columbia.  That is really great info.  Mine has the lock and key.  I see the 48 catalog on Nostalgic.net shows it with truss rods instead of the springer.  I also wonder if the Mesinger B-1 is original, for some reason I was under the impression those were on bikes a little earlier, but I obviously could be and probably am wrong




 The Mesinger B-1 is listed as the seat for these in 1948-49. The springer fork came out in late 1948 and does not show up in the regular catalogs until 1949 which is probably what your bike is. It was also an option and this bike could be had with or without the spring fork. Truss rod vs. springer does not imply earlier or later since you could get a 49 with truss rods. 
 My father worked at Columbia when they developed this spring fork. He had the job of testing it the entire summer before it was released by riding 9 hours a day on a bike with the fork and equipped with a Whizzer Moter Kit. He claims to have broken a few forks before all the bugs were out.


----------



## decath6431 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification.  That's a really interesting story and crazy job for your father to have had.  I owe you both a debt of gratitude


----------



## kingfish254 (Jan 29, 2016)

Glad to find this thread. It helped me date this Westfield badge "Special DeLuxe" that I picked up today.


----------



## catfish (Jan 29, 2016)

Aeropsycho said:


> *1948*
> 
> Check this out serial numbers on here!
> 
> http://vintagecolumbiabikes.com/:cool:




Yes. 1948


----------



## BASHER76 (Jan 29, 2016)

its defiantly late 40s probably 1948/49 ish


----------



## tech549 (Jan 30, 2016)

ya here are 2 versions ,one is a 48 westfield special deluxe minus the tank ,and a 1948 goodyear double eagle badge with springer front end and the other differences the westfield serial  #  is stamped on the bottom of the crank housing and the goodyear Is stamped on the rear  drop out


----------

